# people with social anxiety...



## stephanie-s (Jan 16, 2007)

... are usually more acceptable and definately much friendlier, than other people 
:yes


----------



## J.V.P. (Nov 13, 2006)

At heart I think that this is true. Of course that's not how we typically come across. One way of looking at social anxiety is this: _We have such huge hearts that it often terrifies us._

That's looking on the bright side anyway...kinda.lol.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

In my experience we're not different than any other group of people


----------



## shy_girl (Dec 12, 2006)

I certainly consider myself to be more accepting of people the way they are, although maybe thats just age rather than anything else.


----------



## llee (Jan 16, 2007)

.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: people with social anxiety...*



llee said:


> Unfortunately, our awkward behaviour often makes us seem unfriendly. :lol


That's exactly what I was going to say :afr :um


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: re: people with social anxiety...*



ColdFury said:


> In my experience we're not different than any other group of people


I agree. After hanging around this website I have found that we have just as many varying interests and personalities as any other group. Just go to the "society and culture" forum if you think we're always nice. :lol


----------



## ymcfun (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: re: people with social anxiety...*



llee said:


> Unfortunately, our awkward behaviour often makes us seem unfriendly. :lol


couldn't agree more :lol


----------



## phantomsolstice (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't see how a person being socially anxious somehow makes them more acceptable and friendly. 

I'm all for people being friendly. I just don't agree with the generalisation.


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

I want to think Iam more accepting of other people, especially other races and cultures. I always feel sympathy for people whom have been ostracised from the mainstream.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I think I'm well-intentioned, but definitely not friendly (of course, I'd like to be as friendly as possible, you know).


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, SA has improved my empathy and generally more accepting of 'different' people than I think I would have ever been if I had no SA.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: people with social anxiety...*



llee said:


> Unfortunately, our awkward behaviour often makes us seem unfriendly. :lol


 :ditto


----------



## Steve85 (Oct 11, 2006)

Yep. Social anxiety masks who we really are. When you think that people are judging you negatively, they aren't really judging you. At heart you are a good and caring person. The effects of social anxiety is what is being judged. How can someone judge us if they aren't able to see us? They can't. I think it is important that we seperate the two destinctions and really believe it to be true.


----------



## just_being_me (Feb 21, 2007)

I think "friendly" may seem apt because we (at least me) are too afraid to speak up and be ourselves... so we may seem friendly in a sense... but deep down we are just like everyone else. Just too afraid to show it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

social fears are complex and are a constant struggle for people with social anxiety but just even being yourself can be something hard to do.


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

Here's one: We're a sensitive, compassionate group of people who take on too much responsibility for our own good (and so we end up feeling like everything's our fault). :hide


----------

